# Any reason not to get Sanyo?



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

My fantastic Sanyo PLV60-HT is finally keeling over. I'm starting to get some color bleed.

So I'm in the market for a new projector. I want a 1080p projector and at a reasonable price, but that's about it. There are a zillion choices out there, so I thought I'd give my business to a company whose project has been reliable.

Is there any reason I shouldn't get another Sanyo? Mine is almost 10 years old, and I don't know if Sanyo has fallen off the quality cliff, or if the rest of the market has improved.

Any recent experiences or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

I think just about any modern projector is going to look good compared to a 10 year old one. I think reliability and customer support is going to be a deciding factor, so maybe try and find those reviews.

I just saw a friends Mitsu 720p projector over the weekend and I'm catching the fever again. Proof that a nice setup can look good and not cost a ton.

I've been eye balling the Vivitek H1080FD myself, but some of the amazon reviews give customer support horrible reviews.

I might look for something on sale this Christmas season.

Ideally, 1080p, 24fps, and good dark levels are probably at the top of the list. So just hunt around. I wouldn't stick to any brand name, cause they all do things differently depending on the intended use. For HT, Mitsu and Panny make great ones for 2K and 1.5K. I'd like to get the Mitsu HC4000, or maybe a 3800 on sale, if they are not all gone this holiday season.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sanyo still makes a great projector. I have a PLV z4 and it is fantastic. I am sure that you cant really go wrong with them as they still offer lots of options that other companies dont like Lens shift.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Another happy PLV-Z4 owner. The z5 looked good and I installed a Panny 3000 for a client a while back and it was incredible. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the confirmation that Sanyo is still good. But the Z4 is discontinued and I can't find much hype about anything new.

The Epson 8350 seems to be at an amazing price point. I'm trying to find out any gotchas on it.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

toecheese said:


> Thanks for the confirmation that Sanyo is still good. But the Z4 is discontinued and I can't find much hype about anything new.
> 
> The Epson 8350 seems to be at an amazing price point. I'm trying to find out any gotchas on it.


If you want lense-shift capabilities (usually means LCD technology instead of DLP) and want to stay under $1300.....the Epson 8350 is the RESOUNDING first choice. Its basically the projector to beat right now, in its category.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Well, we have a winner. I've got an 8350. Impressed so far.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

toecheese said:


> Well, we have a winner. I've got an 8350. Impressed so far.


Nice work man!!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Beautiful picture- but this thing is loud. I wonder if it is just mine, or they're all that way. It is louder than the Sanyo.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

toecheese said:


> Beautiful picture- but this thing is loud. I wonder if it is just mine, or they're all that way. It is louder than the Sanyo.


Are you running in eco-mode?


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

No, should I?


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

toecheese said:


> No, should I?


In all but extreme circumstances....like watching movies outside in the full sunlight....YES, you should be in eco-mode.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, it's a lot quieter, the bulb lasts longer, and unless you are fighting outside light -- eco mode is plenty bright.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah the Epson 8350 is a fantastic deal right now. 

I really want to keep my projector till it dies and then get next years model, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback- went to eco mode and it is much quieter and only slightly less bright. The noise is no longer an issue. Sweet.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

toecheese said:


> Thanks for the feedback- went to eco mode and it is much quieter and only slightly less bright. The noise is no longer an issue. Sweet.


eco mode is better for black levels normally and yeah it's much quieter though Sanyo makes by far the quietest projectors IMO. If you want to mod it you can always add some sound dampening to the case. Perhaps a layer of peel-n-seal roofing material.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, I've still got my old hushbox set up from my Sanyo. http://ht.rougetide.com/search/label/Hush Box

As it is now, I'm not seeing a need to do the hushbox for the Epson. We'll see .... If I do end up reviving the hushbox, I'll have to turn it 90 degrees as the Epson is longer than it is wide, while the Sanyo was the opposite.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

toecheese said:


> Yeah, I've still got my old hushbox set up from my Sanyo. http://ht.rougetide.com/search/label/Hush Box
> 
> As it is now, I'm not seeing a need to do the hushbox for the Epson. We'll see .... If I do end up reviving the hushbox, I'll have to turn it 90 degrees as the Epson is longer than it is wide, while the Sanyo was the opposite.


You got some skills bro. I hope you got some DIY subs to go with the PJ.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Heh, oh I have the killer sub I built... the amazing unpatented 'flip-top' IB. http://ht.rougetide.com/search/label/IB










But thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

toecheese said:


> Heh, oh I have the killer sub I built... the amazing unpatented 'flip-top' IB. http://ht.rougetide.com/search/label/IB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sub is no joke. Nice to have a PJ that matches it. Just pop some popcorn and you got a real theater.:T


----------

